# Pfizer Genotropin Goquick 36IU help with verifying please



## Bathman99 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys. Could you help me try and authenticate this Pfizer pen. It looks good to me, would be one hell of fake if it is but who knows. Clearly they aren't cheap and before buying a bunch I would just like to know if the source is legit. Can't get anything from the barcode or QR code but could just be the app i'm using. I would run a test but with Corona won't be able to do that for a while.

@Pscarb or others. Thanks in advance!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

https://medichecks.com/products/growth-hormone-blood-test

Still working


----------



## Bathman99 (Apr 26, 2020)

That test and IGF-1 test currently unavailable due to clinic visit being needed.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It looks good same as I have used... however I'm Aware of fakes very similar to these containing 25% of the advertised 12mg 36iu

trust your source or get tested


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

there are fakes around, have been for ages now unfortunately.

the pen itself with a 3 twist system must be fecking hard to produce with some expensive equipment, but someone has invested and copying them now, so id avoid.

heard Lillys are total shite now too.

the Pros i know just buy Ansomones direct now and just use those.

Hyge off season, Ansomones on prep.


----------

